
The CCC English YouTube Channel Terminated - comboy
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCG4QMB95FR6Df6XdQwn8gSg
======
comboy
I have it in subscriptions and just noticed accidentally. Couldn't find any
info about it. Needless to say there were a lot of excellent videos in there.
Some information could be used to do malicious stuff but the same can be said
about pretty any technical talk. I doubt that any talk encouraged black hat
actions. So why did it disappear? Does anybody have any info about it?

Btw, truly decentralized video platform seems to be a real challenge because
of tons of bandwidth necessary (and poor uplink bandwith for most users), I
wonder how close we are to getting there.

~~~
detaro
THIS is the official CCC channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/mediacccde](https://www.youtube.com/user/mediacccde)
, and the CCC has it's own video hosting here:
[https://media.ccc.de/](https://media.ccc.de/)

As far as I know CCCen was a copycat (trying to make ad money?)

~~~
comboy
Oh, I've been tricked. Thanks.

~~~
uhhyeahdude
And what a stupid bit of deceit at that! Publishing others' content for your
own benefit, especially when they do so themselves, is reprehensible. Aiming
for a highly technical niche of natural skeptics seems like a poor strategy.
That said; if the CCC were officially disallowed to publish, or quietly
advised that they would face sanction for publishing a talk, I might feel
differently -- that would be acting in the spirit of the event, and protecting
the organizers from reprisal.

